# b and s motor problem



## dolfans (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a Craftsman push mower with a b and s 6 hp. Last 2 times or so when using it it runs good for a while about 20 mins and then strats to die and does. It is hard to start if it does. I have gas in the carb bowl and when runs it is fine.What can i do and thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

dolfans said:


> I have a Craftsman push mower with a b and s 6 hp. Last 2 times or so when using it it runs good for a while about 20 mins and then strats to die and does. It is hard to start if it does. I have gas in the carb bowl and when runs it is fine.What can i do and thanks


Try loosening/remove the fuel cap when it starts to die, it sounds like the cap is not venting properly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with geo. Sounds like the vent in the fuel cap.


----------



## dolfans (Mar 13, 2012)

I did loosen the gas cap and still died.I did take the cap off and finished mowing though after i got it started. I talked to a guy and he said something about a wire could be damaged and/or the coil i think it was. He said that happens when the coil is bad


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree, it could also be the coil. When it gets hot it can fail.


----------

